# Watch Box Design



## leadheadsmith (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm in the process of designing a high-end watch box and would appreciate if you could complete this short survey:

*LINK REMOVED*

Thank you!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

leadheadsmith said:


> Hey guys, I'm in the process of designing a high-end watch box and would appreciate if you could complete this short survey:
> 
> *LINK REMOVED*
> 
> Thank you!


 Er no...


----------



## leadheadsmith (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is a discussion forum not a place for market surveys. Your link has been removed.

If you wanted to join a watch forum just to gather information then asking Admin first would have been the correct approach, we would have still however said no :tongue:


----------

